# Is this a good start?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Isnt ath Pinto Tess in the first one? Nice job!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha i was about to say the same thing!!!

you are very good, i love your cartoony stly. It is very unique, i love it. 
With a bit of practise you could become a real artist!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Haha, well done  yerp it sure iss, im quite good friends with her and she only lives up the road from me haha  thankkks!! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh ******* ok


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

nice..... love them


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its me! I love that pic! Its up on my wall  

<3 ya


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

ilovemymare said:


> Okay, so recently i have randomly started to draw alot, i dont know if its because one of my good friends draws horses extremely well and i want to be as good as her? but i just cant help the urges im getting to draw haha! how strange does that sound! I have been drawing whilst looking at a picture because i cant quite get it right without one. Ive been using an HB pencil + eraser (sometimes coloured pencils).
> They really arnt as good as many people on here, but its a start right? I have no idea if maybe i should just stick to pencil and not colours but you can help me out hey ?
> I have also gone over the top of them with a fine art pen , otherwise they were quite hard to see in the pictures..
> any tips?
> ...


I'm impressed!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

<3 your cartoony style! You did a fab job on that fresian!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

very cute


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the one of PintoTess and the one of the foal! 
The colours you added in the one of PintoTess make it look good. I normally just like pencil drawings with dark shades, but that one was like WOW.
Don't put yourself down about the drawings, you should see me draw.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

No its a horrible start. Theyre gross. 

Just kidding! Theyre great,  
BTW. I larve yu Lizard Butt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

